# Anyone have details on this pig?



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Friend of mine just sent this to me. Says a customer came in of his and said his neighbor caught a week or so ago. 38" long. No other details. Guy said it will be in several magazines


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

unfortunately it looks more like a snake than a pig. looks like he missed a really heavy fish by a couple weeks. it's a beauty either way... hope it's still alive.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

FYI... This was taken at JFK Causway.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW, that is a nice trout.... I have not heard anything about it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that'll make a long fillet


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Strange looking trout. The head has a weird shape and the specks almost disappear on the body below the gill plate. Looking at the guys hands as well it doesn't look right to me. Almost looks like a faked photo.

Not saying it is, just sayin'

-Kevin


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

kev2126 said:


> Strange looking trout. The head has a weird shape and the specks almost disappear on the body below the gill plate. Looking at the guys hands as well it doesn't look right to me. Almost looks like a faked photo.
> 
> Not saying it is, just sayin'
> 
> -Kevin


Give him the STAR Polygraph Test


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a different picture down the page from Ron's Notes. No details mentioned.

http://www.saltyangler.com/about.htm

Also, check out what Ron is saying in his Notes section. Lots of sad news.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Man thats a weird looking trout. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe the trout starved or died and was picked up in Baffin? I've always heard there were yardstick trout living in there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I got a text on the 27th with that pic and it said that fish was 35 1/2" and another one 33". Caught back to back on plastics in Rockport from a guide boat.


----------



## bluecat00 (Apr 12, 2011)

fake photo..look at bottom hand


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> FYI... This was taken at JFK Causway.


More precisely, that picture is set just north of the bridge in the morning sun.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Joey Farah or Trey Clemens was the guide. They both work together. There's a pic of it in an article wrote by Farah with Clemens holding the fish with the angler in Coastal Angler Magazine. Article doesn't talk about the fish though.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Must be fake, he is wearing a texas a amd hat !!!! Just saying


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

A and m hat, blackberry phones suc if u have one


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

A really great pig. The trout ain't bad either. :smile: CF?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

ComeFrom? said:


> *A really great pig.* The trout ain't bad either. :smile: CF?


This post is suspect :an6:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

snake head trout mix!


----------



## bigt1786 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm suspicious...most of the picture is relatively in focus but the bottom edge of the trout and the guy's hand, especially his left are awfully blurry. Decent photoshop work? Just maybe.


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks like it is photoshoped...


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm suspicious. A variation on this pic shows up every few months. If it is fake, then this one did a better job of shopping the California corvina into a more believable picture. Anybody remember the one from a few months back where there were mountains in the background?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

histprof said:


> I'm suspicious. A variation on this pic shows up every few months. If it is fake, then this one did a better job of shopping the California corvina into a more believable picture. Anybody remember the one from a few months back where there were mountains in the background?


No, but a few folks have posted pics with snow drifts in the background......and I'm gonna call BS on those


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like a Taimen to me. Not common in the US.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Big fish like this that are real don't just go unnoticed and end up wondering if they're real or not on a fishing forum...

If its real, bad***

I personally think its two different fish put together around where his left side of his body meets the background. Looks like its two separate shades but who knows


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

topwatrout said:


> Big fish like this that are real don't just go unnoticed and end up wondering if they're real or not on a fishing forum...
> 
> If its real, bad***
> 
> I personally think its two different fish put together around where his left side of his body meets the background. Looks like its two separate shades but who knows


X2
Thats why it looks so long

-mac-


----------



## bbballard11 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a definite FAKE. Save it to your desktop and zoom in real close and you will see that most of the fish is quite pixelated. That fish has also been dead for a while. It's gills are probably green. That thing looks more like 48" and 3 pounds to me.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Moneygroup (Jun 30, 2011)

The trout looks stretched (photoshop) and the guy holding it looks stretched. Looks like his beltloop is at his knees, just saying.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bbballard11 said:


> It's a definite FAKE. Save it to your desktop and zoom in real close and you will see that most of the fish is quite pixelated. That fish has also been dead for a while. It's gills are probably green. That thing looks more like 48" and 3 pounds to me.


that won't work as the picture is a camera phone picture, it's all pixelated...unless they used high resolution setting in the camera phone, which by just looking at the picture posted here, they didn't...i use HD when i take pics, not to mention 8mp on my camera phone....can blow up any pic to 8x10 or larger and it is not blurry or pixelated.

look for layers instead.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Received intel on this about a week ago, was waiting for it to pop up on here. I'm twice removed from the situation, but was told it was 35 1/2 and will be leading the lower coast Star. A 33 was caught a few minutes later on the same boat and will be in 2nd place. They were caught on arties.

This is what I was told, and I thought it was reliable info. After reading the responses on here I'm growing suspicious. Lol.

The Star leader board is updated every Tuesday right? I guess we'll find out today.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Am I the only one that noticed on "Ron's Note" it was updated on 7-6-2012, and he talks about July 4th using past tense wording...

Maybe I'm living in the past and don't even realize it...

Ron's* Note*
*Updated 7-6-2012*










*Capt. Ron Behnke* *[email protected]* *1-361-991-1248*​
In Ron's Note last issue, I directed you to go to page 22 to see the ad for the Shallow Sport owners and other interested persons to attend a get together on Saturday, July 7th at Doc's Restaurant in Corpus Christi. Well, it was not there. My bad, but it is there this time. Sorry about that.
We are receiving bad news that there is a fish kill going on in Baffin Bay, the Yarborough and Meadows areas. There are a lot of mullet, shad, and small jackfish floating in those areas. Redfish and trout are also being seen floating and it includes some very large reds and trout. Water samples have been taken and it is an algae species of some kind but information on what kind has not been released. This situation apparently started after the big rains that we had a few weeks ago. I hope to have more information about this in the next issue. We pray it goes away quickly.
Since the last issue, we lost a very special lady after a long illness. Sue Utley, wife of guide, Steve Utley, passed away on June 19th. All who knew Sue loved her dearly. The last 4 years of her life, she was the business manager and webmaster for Blue Heron Adventures in partnership with husband, Steve, a very good local fishing guide. She will be sorely missed.
We hope all of you enjoyed the 4th of July holiday. It being in the middle of the week was a bummer, but if you were on the water, I hope you had a good time. I'm sure I don't need to remind all of you about the extreme heat on the water and if you start feeling sick, get back to the dock right away. There will be other days to fish. ​


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

The paper is published on the web prior to distribution of the printed copy. I'm leaning to the picture is real.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Received intel on this about a week ago, was waiting for it to pop up on here. I'm twice removed from the situation, but was told it was 35 1/2 and will be leading the lower coast Star. A 33 was caught a few minutes later on the same boat and will be in 2nd place. They were caught on arties.
> 
> This is what I was told, and I thought it was reliable info. After reading the responses on here I'm growing suspicious. Lol.
> 
> The Star leader board is updated every Tuesday right? I guess we'll find out today.


This is the exact same story I got on the 27th. My source is good so I think that it is real and they found two pigs in the same hole.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ... fake, real ... ? Maybe. Who cares. With all the iPhone warriors out there taking and posting crappy pictures of fish and deer and pigs and birds and blah blah blah blah. Can you really sit here on the forum and say that picture's fake ... ?

PERSPECTIVE doesn't make a picture fake.


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Heck if photo was edited in any way why wouldn't they do something about the dudes triple chin holding the fish?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ... fake, real ... ? Maybe. Who cares. With all the iPhone warriors out there taking and posting crappy pictures of fish and deer and pigs and birds and blah blah blah blah. Can you really sit here on the forum and say that picture's fake ... ?
> 
> PERSPECTIVE doesn't make a picture fake.


eggggsactly what i was thinking...

i threw in "look for layers" just for fun, to give CSI Photography something else to do.

i think it's real...


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy mother of fish! unreal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Being that there are two photos and they basicly both look the same. I would have to say its real. If you want good photos get a cheap 16MP camera. 50 bucks and you dont have to worry about people questioning your photos.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

crawdaddct said:


> Being that there are two photos and they basicly both look the same. I would have to say its real. If you want good photos get a cheap 16MP camera. 50 bucks and you dont have to worry about people questioning your photos.


who says the guy holding the trout is worried about his pictures on the internet on some random fishing forum?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> who says the guy holding the trout is worried about his pictures on the internet on some random fishing forum?


Yep. I'm sure he has other things on his mind, such as a 22' Shoalwater.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*33" fish*

Here is the 33" trout supposedly caught back to back with the other one.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

kev2126 said:


> Strange looking trout. The head has a weird shape and the specks almost disappear on the body below the gill plate. Looking at the guys hands as well it doesn't look right to me. Almost looks like a faked photo.
> 
> Not saying it is, just sayin'
> 
> -Kevin


I Agree:headknock


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

*You guys need to lighten up *

Congrats! That is an amazing catch. I hope to catch a fatty like that too one day.

Check out this photo i took last year on my trip to DC.:biggrin:


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

That is one for the books guys Need more info about that trout !


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

kev2126 said:


> Strange looking trout. The head has a weird shape and the specks almost disappear on the body below the gill plate. Looking at the guys hands as well it doesn't look right to me. Almost looks like a faked photo.
> 
> Not saying it is, just sayin'
> 
> -Kevin


this is the reason why this'll be a 10 page thread....


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

charlie23 said:


> this is the reason why this'll be a 10 page thread....


Sorry but, I just don't understand why there isn't a bigger buzz about it. A news article, post from the guide, anything.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kev2126 said:


> Sorry but, I just don't understand why there isn't a bigger buzz about it. A news article, post from the guide, anything.


does there always have to be, lots of big fish that are caught, most don't gloat about it all over the interwebz...just saying.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

*slow day in the office, I should leave and go fish*



charlie23 said:


> this is the reason why this'll be a 10 page thread....


Who cares if it is? Bring on the posts! 
Look real closely&#8230; The fish pic is real and the pic from my previous post is fake. :rotfl: Or is it........


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

kev2126 said:


> Sorry but, I just don't understand why there isn't a bigger buzz about it. A news article, post from the guide, anything.





osoobsessed said:


> does there always have to be, lots of big fish that are caught, most don't gloat about it all over the interwebz...just saying.


 Exactly correct Marcus. I have never posted pics or bragged about any of the trout I have caught over 30".


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> does there always have to be, lots of big fish that are caught, most don't gloat about it all over the interwebz...just saying.


I know. Your right. I'd just love to read more about the catch. A trout that size is awesome.

I was just on salty angler looking at the other photo. I'll say based on the other photo that this is a real photo. Hope the dude gets a boat from it. That thing is a pig.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

FREON said:


> Exactly correct Marcus. I have never posted pics or bragged about ny ofl the trout I have caught over 30".


bingo...

i have a pic right now on my phone that my best friend sent me, his "pig" was 32 1/8 inches, verified at Roy's in CC....no star cuz he holds a Capt. Lic (offshore charters)....but he ain't on the net, don't care to post up on da webz either...he caught it last week too. LOL

and KEV....didn't mean to come across harsh, but some people just don't care to post pics or a report, they just don't do the net thing...

just saw your other comment too....there might not be a story with every fish, as one old man told me long ago, fishing is 95% luck and 5% skill......the trout in this pic posted here could have been "was soaking some bait with some buds in CC, this big trout hit my shrimp, i was excited".... :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

I got texted pics of both those fish from a friend on the 28th. As stated in previous posts, he told me the big one is 35.5" and other was 33" and were caught on back to back casts. He was said he's friends with both of those guys. I have no reason not to believe him.

Congrats to both for catching some awesome fish and potential star winners.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Foxtrot704 said:


> I got texted pics of both those fish from a friend on the 28th. As stated in previous posts, he told me the big one is 35.5" and other was 33" and were caught on back to back casts. He was said he's friends with both of those guys. I have no reason not to believe him.
> 
> Congrats to both for catching some awesome fish and potential star winners.


did they give you a weight as well, that's what the STAR wants, sometimes those big fish have spawned out and will only weigh 8 pounds for example...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice trout for sure!! FISH ON!!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> bingo...
> 
> i have a pic right now on my phone that my best friend sent me, his "pig" was 32 1/8 inches, verified at Roy's in CC....no star cuz he holds a Capt. Lic (offshore charters)....but he ain't on the net, don't care to post up on da webz either...he caught it last week too. LOL
> 
> ...


No I get it. Completely understand. I fish a lot during the summer but honestly I never post pics of the trip. Half the time we are having so much fun catching the the pics get forgotten. :work:

Honestly.. I don't have a right to question the legitimacy of his catch anyways. Like I said.. Hope the dude wins a boat. Hopefully one day I can hold up a 30+ inch trout as well. :smile:


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

I asked him and he said he didnt have that info yet but would pass it along when he found out. Seeing as how Ive been working offshore since friday I am unable to receive any texts so not sure if he ever sent it to me.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Foxtrot704 said:


> I asked him and he said he didnt have that info yet but would pass it along when he found out. Seeing as how Ive been working offshore since friday I am unable to receive any texts so not sure if he ever sent it to me.


too cool...keep us posted, hope they take it because a fish like that should place and hold till the end!

pass along some congrats, por favor! :cheers:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I sent an email to Saltwater Angler asking if they can share any details. They are straight shooters over there.

I get pictures that will never be seen on the web. It's part of the deal. If the picture gets out, I won't receive anymore.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> too cool...keep us posted, hope they take it because a fish like that should place and hold till the end!
> 
> pass along some congrats, por favor! :cheers:


will do...tight lines


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice fish....


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw someone post Ron Behnke's ad for our Corpus Area Shallow Sport social this weekend so I thought I'd create a thread on here for that too. Check it out:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=423553


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im gonna call BS on the story at a minimum... Below are the 2 photos of the "back to back" monsters are artis...



















1) There is a bait bucket in the background of one of the pics.... which means there is a pretty good chance it wasnt on artis...

2) The bean pole fish photo doesnt have a cloud in the sky... but the other guys photo has plenty of clouds.

3) I couldnt click and save from the website that showed the other view, but it looks like you can see the sides of the boat in the bottom of the picture frame and look like they are quite tall... yet the second fish is caught on a low sided flats boat.

As far as the actual photo of the larger fish.... meh, I dunno.... it does look funny, specifically the areas at the tail of the fish (in between the red lines) and the head of the fish in front of the dorsal fins... its like the specs abruptly stop (in front of the top red line).... but with the secondary photo on the salty angler page, the photo has glare in the upper area, but the tail looks more natural. There is no doubt, however, that the head on the large fish is indeed that of quite a large trout.










To make a long story short, I am subscribing to this thread just to see what becomes of it... haha


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

With a little detective work, the Myth Busters came up with this...

The big fish is 31 inches caught on croaker. Here is a better pic.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Is it a weakfish? Found on east.coast. I was in va one time and saw a guy reel one in.almost **** my pants when I saw it. Thought it was a speck. Had to be over 30".


----------



## chanks (Dec 14, 2011)

Snakehead trout.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Hhhmmm, now where oh where is "justinsfa" 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Sharkman7 (Jun 29, 2012)

I call BS of the three pictures I've seen it looks like to different boats. One Strike in the Story, In the picture with the bait bucket in the background were the fish's spots start it looks like it was cut and pasted because of the crick in its back, Second Strike, and as previously stated above if the trout were caught on back to back cast how did clouds all of a sudden show up in the second photo and no clouds in the first Photo, Strike three the batter is out.

Yes i play baseball:flag:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im right here my friend.... I said the story seemed pretty much BS based on the contradictions between the pictures. Story was that they were supposedly caught back to back on artis.

I only said the photo of the big fish was iffy. It was taken at a bad angle in the 2 pics that were available previous to the one posted today. Even so, I originally said that I didnt doubt it was a large fish because its head was huge... it just looks funny because it is so **** skinny.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Im right here my friend.... I said the story seemed pretty much BS based on the contradictions between the pictures. Story was that they were supposedly caught back to back on artis.
> 
> I only said the photo of the big fish was iffy. It was taken at a bad angle in the 2 pics that were available previous to the one posted today. Even so, I originally said that I didnt doubt it was a large fish because its head was huge... it just looks funny because it is so **** skinny.




Yeah, I agree with you on the story, seems a bit iffy....i was,mainly commenting on the beautiful red marked fish, it does look pretty skinny though, probably spawned out?
All in good fun. :cheers: 


Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> Yeah, I agree with you on the story, seems a bit iffy....i was,mainly commenting on the beautiful red marked fish, it does look pretty skinny though, probably spawned out?
> All in good fun. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


I couldnt get my laser pointer to show up in the forums, so I had to do SOMETHING.... haha


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I couldnt get my laser pointer to show up in the forums, so I had to do SOMETHING.... haha


Hahaha! I'll give ya some green tomorrow for that one, almost lost wine out my nose just now! 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.saltyangler.com/writers.htm

Link to photo with details. Fish is legit but not 36" or whatever else has been posted above. NICE FISH AND CONGRATS TO THE ANGLER!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Are those red lines my fillet lines where I cut that fish for maximum deliciousness?... JK

Tight Lines


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Are those red lines my fillet lines where I cut that fish for maximum deliciousness?... JK
> 
> Tight Lines


No those are the cut lines to bleed it out! LOL


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Holland said:


> Give him the STAR Polygraph Test


Agreed!

Looks photo shopped to me as well


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Im gonna call BS on the story at a minimum... Below are the 2 photos of the "back to back" monsters are artis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are photoshopped and poorly at that. Trout is clear and fuzzy back ground??? I smell something funny


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like we are eating fish sticks tonight!


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

my buddy caught this one, he has REALLY BIG HANDS!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

I don't have a clue what to think lol... So I'll just wait to find out. I do have to say it looks funny compared to the hundreds of trout I've caught over the years though.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> I don't have a clue what to think lol... So I'll just wait to find out. I do have to say it looks funny compared to the hundreds of trout I've caught over the years though.


Pfffft, hundreds? Rookie. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> Pfffft, hundreds? Rookie.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Lol, shut It oso!!!! If I would have said thousands someone would have said, brag much? Lol, you know I've caught thousands!!!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

fishguy74 said:


> my buddy caught this one, he has REALLY BIG HANDS!!!


LOL! Are you sure they weren't photoshopped, LOL? They look impossibly large


----------

